# My rats coke den ha ha



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi this is a few photos of my ratties latest cage. It's an old coca-cola refrigerator (dont worry all the parts have been removed, its basically just a metal box now) Took me a long time to make, had to remove one of the glass sides and replace it with chicken wire as the ventilation holes i had drilled didn't seem to be enough.

They love it! Monty espacially being the youngest, spent his first few hours in there just running from top to bottom...

It's also very easy to clean, just wipe down the sides, and just give it a good scrub every few weeks with some disinfectant.


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

I think that's the most creative rat cage I have ever seen! Kudos!


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

ha ha, thanks you two. I hope i have inspired some one  Im always looking for creative ways to make cages and toys for my ratties, i think im addicted...


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh wow! That's pretty cool! VERY creative!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice<3 Cute ratties, too!


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats awesome, I love making cages, too... but I have a few questions.
Where did you get the fridge?
And about how much did is cost to make?


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

thats some cool recycling.


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

I got the fridge from asda, they were clearing out their old stuff so they said i could have it (for those americans out there, ASDA is a supermarket) I got the shelves from them too, so other than the drill i used and a few screws for the shelves it cost me nothing. Thanks for all your comments!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

wow! Thats gotte be the most unique...pet cage not just rat cage xD


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

hey, thanks for the kind words . I have just lined there shelves with fleece and they love it! and put in some better wire for the window, looks much better now, ill post pics when i can.


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

are there no admins on this site? it's being spammed if you hadn't realised....


----------

